# Explain: Bandwidth Aggregation



## Munki (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm doing some school work prepping for my test, and I just can't seem to grasp the concept of bandwidth aggregation. Could some of you please attempt to explain this to me? All I am really gathering from this is that it allows more bandwidth, from more than one source. Almost 1 + 1 = 2 in the sense 1 = throughput and 2 = more throughput.

Thanks guys


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 14, 2011)

In relation to the internet, this may help:  Bandwidth Aggregation: Combining Internet Connections to Incrementally Increase Bandwidth Capacity

It is a simple explanation, to a larger procedure and has many different applications.


----------



## Munki (Jan 14, 2011)

95Viper said:


> In relation to the internet, this may help:  Bandwidth Aggregation: Combining Internet Connections to Incrementally Increase Bandwidth Capacity
> 
> It is a simple explanation, to a larger procedure and has many different applications.



wow, that is simple. Why does Cisco have to take that sentence and make it two pages? 

Thanks man. I think that cisco is going a bit more in depth though. Now I get the gist of it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2011)

95 viper had it and you pretty much got it. Basically, You take 2 different connections. I dont mean from ethernet 1 or ethernet 2 I mean 2 seperate lines from the ISP. Now their are 2 ways you can do this. Some routers or switches support bandwidth aggregation. Their is also software that can control it.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 16, 2011)

Basically it allows control of data load split between 2 different wan connections


----------

